# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  UEFI

## mazahaka9691

здравствуйте,у меня ноутбук HP 4510s на нем стоит новая штука уефи это что то типа биоса и это по моему фигня можно ли перепрошить UEFI на нормальный биос?

----------


## Cheechako

Судя по начинающемуся распространению этого стандарта, дороги назад нет :(

----------


## mazahaka9691

*Cheechako*, фигово(((у тя тож такая же фигня а не биос?

----------


## Cheechako

Самому пока не попадалось, спасибо друзьям/знакомым :)
Впрочем, полагаю, лет через пять такая "фича" может стать стандартом - и будет доведена до достаточного удобства.

----------

